# Hornet in digital camouflage



## Leet (Dec 1, 2000)

I just received a link to this:

http://www.airliners.net/open.file/802314/L/

Pretty nifty. I'll be interested in seeing some models painted in that style.

I wonder if I'll try that on my F/A-22....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yah, I've seen this a few times - I'm not even gonna TRY to paint that! But I bet someone comes out with a decal sheet.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks like the panel detail from the AMT/ERTL ST:TMP USS Enterprise.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Actually, John, it doesn't look quite that bad. Paint your base color. Then, take a sheet of graph paper with squares cut out, and airbrush a different color. Repeat several times, with differing colors, and Voila! digital camouflage!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, but reproducing it EXACTLY will be too much trouble.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Yeah. I just figured it would be a way to replicate the effect, if you REALLY had to have a Hornet in Early Video Game markings...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I don't have that much patience. Plus it doesn't look as good as the other schemes, IMO. rr


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

OOOOOHHHHHHHH boy. Now I want to do something with that on some product. I would LOVE to do a rocket in digital camo scheme.

Time to make some sketches...


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Yet another excellent and unusual site, thanks Leet. One day I must try a Klingon Bird of Prey in Israeli camo colours, that would be different...! Cheers, Fox.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Man......this stuff is getting so freaky......pretty soon we will not need troops at all.....fight by radio and romote control.

Maybe thats what all the video game rage is all about....training tomorrows generals and majors?

Can't we all just get along? 

Sometimes I'd rather be in combat then just try to drive home.....at least you know who your enemy is and you can react accordingly.....It's illeagle to shoot people in my neck of the woods :drunk:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fluke said:


> It's illeagle to shoot people in my neck of the woods :drunk:


Or push them off the road with your big gas gussiling Truck or SUV. :devil: 

 rr


----------

